# Checking bag after booking - Ryanair



## Tarad (18 Jun 2008)

Hi sorry to bother you all with this but booked two flights to Edinburgh next weekend and didnt book bags, I think my bag will now be bigger than a carry on.  Can I check it, for an extra charge of course, at the airport? have tried online but there is only an option for sports or musical equipment etc. any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## LouisLaLoope (18 Jun 2008)

I did the same recently.  When you get to airport, go to the Ryanair desk (not check-in).  You can pay there for airport check-in and for extra bags.  I think they give you a receipt or something, and you can then proceed to check-in as normal.

Naturally, it's all more expensive than if you'd organised it on line.  Gotta love Ryanair!!


----------



## lightup (18 Jun 2008)

Is this a new thing?  I travelled with Ryanair about 2 months ago and was able to add a bag online a couple of weeks after I booked.  If I remember correctly I went to manage booking and chaged from online check-in to airport check-in and it allowed me to add a bag.


----------



## Conshine (18 Jun 2008)

Yes, you can add it online here:


----------



## ubiquitous (18 Jun 2008)

Might be cheaper to cull your luggage- particularly for a short hop destination like Edinburgh


----------



## Black Sheep (19 Jun 2008)

Do you really need to book on that bag. Remember you can take up to 10kg.on board. We just came back yesterday (was away for 4 days) and checked the weight of the checked in bag. It was 8.5 kg. and cost €32 to check in both ways. The one taken on board weighed 6.5kg. Both could have gone on board. 
Ill never check in a bag again for a short trip until Ryanair come up with some new scheme.  Maybe I should be shedding a few pounds just in case I'm on that scales next time!


----------



## shoppergal (19 Jun 2008)

uiop said:


> The reason why I have ended up checking bags in is because I am unsure whether the following items are allowable on board :
> 
> (1) shampoo- if the container is less than 100ml and in a plastic sealable bag
> (2) shaving foam- as above
> ...


----------



## soy (20 Jun 2008)

Mach 3 or any other 'safety' razor blades are allowed. 

http://www.dublinairport.com/at-airport/airport-security/

For everthing else, buy '100ml' sizes. Alternatively you can buy those small reusable travel containers that you can fill with shampoo/creams etc.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (20 Jun 2008)

Any flavour of razor blade you can buy (apart from I guess old style barber's cut throat razors) are perfectly fine to pack in hand luggage

Nail clippers are fine too - just watch out if they have a sharp filing attachment - over zealous security may not like that .... but no reason to worry about nail clippers

Boots do some (overpriced) 100ml sizes on shaving foam etc. ... which are worth getting to avoid checking in a bag


----------



## dereko1969 (20 Jun 2008)

anyone know if it's possible to do the opposite? ie you've paid for bag and now want to check in online and bring bag onboard? obviously you'd be sacrificing the money you've paid but wouldn't have all the check-in waiting and bag waiting at the other end.


----------

